

Foreign demand for short-term Treasurys tumbles, led by China - cwan
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Foreign-demand-for-Teasury-apf-1402391707.html?x=0&.v=6

======
hga
Be sure and go down to the 4th paragraph where it says people have " _noted
that net purchases of longer-term Treasury debt rose in December by $70
billion._ "

If this is a move from holding short term (T-bills are one year or less) to
long term US debt then it's entirely positive (but I strongly suspect the
overall picture is more complicated ... and in the long term I can't imagine
the world's appetite for US government debt is large enough, certainly not at
the current low interest rates).

